# the longest word without a vowel



## WERWOLF

czech: scvrnkl, zcvrkl

Sorry, I am not able to translate it.


----------



## werrr

Jo, to je oříšek. Zkoušel jsem to přeložit už tady. *Scvrnknout se* jsem přeložil jako *shrivel*, nic lepšího mne nenapadá.

Co má být to *zcvrkl*? Něco jako *zbláznil*?


----------



## WERWOLF

Ne, kdyz neco pere na vyssi teplotu, nez mas a pak je to mensi. Mozna se to pise takle: scvrkl ;-)


----------



## Jana337

Ne, je to opravdu scvr*n*kl.  Je to odvozeno z "cvrnknout" = strčit do něčeho, třeba do kuliček.
Scvrnknout = cvrnknout k sobě. 

Jana


----------



## WERWOLF

Scvrnknout jsem vzdycky chapal jako smerem dolu. 

Vysvetleni se tykalo slova "scvrkl", myslim, ze by to slo psat i se "z" jako zmena stavu.

Ale zcvokl, je taky dobry slovo.


----------



## werrr

Pak je to opravdu se "s-", směrem k sobě, dohromady.
Předpona "z-" pro změnu stavu se používá k vytvoření slovesa z přídavného jména, podstatného jména nebo příslovce. A žádné "cvr(n)klý" nebo "cvr(n)kle" neznám. A pokud, tak by to bylo odvozeno od slovesa, ne naopak.

Jo, "zcvokl" je to slovo, které jsem měl na jazyku (na klávesnici), když jsem uviděl zcrvkl - asi jako změnit se na někoho, komu cvrká v hlavě.

A mimochodem, ono to asi ani není nejdelší slovo bez samohlásek. Třeba "čtvrthrst" je delší.


----------



## WERWOLF

Nevim, od ceho je to odvozene, kazdopadne scvrkle ovoce se tady na Morave bezne pouziva. 

Crnkla by mohla byt Popelka temi orisky, ale znelo by to smesne a melo by to vyznam asi prastena a v zivote jsem to neslysel v spojeni s podstatnym jmenem.


----------



## werrr

No právě, to "scrvklé" je přídavné jméno odvozené od slovesa (předpona "z-" to vyžaduje naopak), stejně tak "crvklá" Popelka (nebo její tatínek?), ta má navíc jiný význam.


----------



## WERWOLF

Off topic: Cestinou jsem se nikdy nezabyval.


----------



## Linni

I know some other phrases (however, there are no the longest words, probably):
scvrklá trnka, hrsti plsti, ztrpklé mrkve, ztvrdlé dršťky, zmzrlí krtci...

Anyway, you can make quite long word of any adjective I wrote.... scvrkls, ztrpkls...


----------

